# Apple Ipod 3G Network Connection problem



## boiredon (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 3G Ipod and today it lost internet connection...It will not recognize or find any available wifi networks....my other items are logged in to my home wifi newtwork..(this laptop for example) but the ipod keeps searching and searching
Any suggestions on how to correct the problem


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

How old is the device?

It is not unusual for older iDevices to loose WiFi capability due to the chip overheating etc... I would suggest "Restoring" the iPod to "New" from iTunes and see if that corrects the issue. If it does not, then the WiFi chip is burnt out and there is nothing you can do really.


----------

